# (Fairly) New guy



## straightupnobs (Apr 15, 2009)

Hello, fellow smoker here from the great state of Ohio (GO BUCKS!!!). Been perfecting my briskets for around 4 years now , only smokin 'em for the last year. Got my Brinkman for birthday last year & so far have smoked turkey for t-day , a few sets of ribs , multiple briskets & one fatty last weekend for easter (which everyone loved btw).Been frequenting this site for a few years now & you guys all seem great. Great wealth of knowledge floating around here & people are'nt uppity about helping each other out. My next all night brisket i may q view.Well thanks for havin me .
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






O-H- .......


----------



## cowgirl (Apr 15, 2009)

Welcome to the forum! Glad to have you aboard and looking forward to your input here. :)


----------



## whatthe (Apr 15, 2009)

Welcome to SMF....glad ya joined us!!


----------



## bigbaldbbq (Apr 15, 2009)

Well welcome to SMF. It is always good to see another Buckeye here (there are a lot of us). Where are you located?

......I-O!


----------



## irishteabear (Apr 15, 2009)

Welcome to SMF.  Glad you decided to join us. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Looking forward to seeing some qview from you.


----------



## straightupnobs (Apr 15, 2009)

Live in Kenton,OH .... really from Mount Victory though. We're approx. 40-50 minutes NW of C-Bus. Not too much i look forward to more than buckeyes football in the fall & smoking all year around.


----------



## bigbaldbbq (Apr 15, 2009)

Well that is great! I love to watch the Bucks and BBQ! I am going to miss the spring game this year. I will be working on the towable unit I am building.


----------



## bigsteve (Apr 15, 2009)

Welcome aboard


----------



## richoso1 (Apr 15, 2009)

Thanks for joining us at the SMF. Looks like you have a few smokes under your belt, it's all good my friend.


----------



## grothe (Apr 15, 2009)

Welcome....good ta have ya here!


----------



## the dude abides (Apr 16, 2009)

You don't hear this very often...

Welcome from a Hawkeye


----------



## smokebuzz (Apr 16, 2009)

OH MY, another [email protected]%#@,  I think you guys mite be taken over for us HAWKEYES, as we somewhat had what seemed like the most members.

WELCOME FROM ANOTHER HAWKEYE!!!!!!


----------



## creative rock (Apr 16, 2009)

Glad you are joining in... welcome and look forward to you posts and ideas.
Matt


----------



## ol' smokey (Apr 16, 2009)

Welcome to the SMF from Cleveland


----------



## straightupnobs (Apr 16, 2009)

w/ that opening line ,  thought for sure you were gonna say "welcome from a wolverine" 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  ,lol  .


----------



## falmund (Apr 16, 2009)

I did a fattie for easter, too!  What a perfect celebration of new life...with a cholesterol bomb.  ROFL.  You're going to have to share the knowledge you have amassed on brisket.  Looking forward to the posts!


----------



## vegansbeware (Apr 16, 2009)

HEY! ANOTHER *BUCKEYE*! I grew up in the norther part of Ohio, little town called Elmore about 20 min SE of Toledo, heard of it? Anyway, Welcome to the site, from a fellow person that understands the ONLY state that can be Round on BOTH sides and HI in the middle!


----------



## straightupnobs (Apr 16, 2009)

lol, nice punchline ....have'nt heard of elmore,OH. But i've got some family up in Toledo.

The only thing i can honestly say that i learned on my own & not from here thus far is my rub & marinade for my briskets & i guess the low & slow approach.my first few years i cooked them in the oven b4 my smoker was here & i could'nt beleive how good they were , add the smoking into that equation & it was 10x better. I find myself acting like Jon Stewart in the movie Half Baked (sorry if knowones familiar w/ the movie, it's a stoner comedy ala cheech & chong).... talkin to everyone about anything & everything smoked & wondering aloud how it might be.


----------



## vegansbeware (Apr 16, 2009)

So what part of Ohio you located? My parents and I moved from Missouri to Ohio when I was young so we knew what BBQ was. To most Ohioans, BBQ was defined as cooking meat over coals. To us BBQ isn't a verb, it's a noun. My folks and I would go to the local "Chicken BBQ" (Chicken Grilling) and bring our own bottle of KC Masterpiece. Boy did we get some funny looks!

I have a buddy of mine, up there, that doesn't even know what a Brisket is! He also thinks BBQ is fried chicken tenders dipped in BBQ sauce
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 ! It's so sad!
Anyway, I'm glad to see ya'll up there are spreading the knowledge of what REAL BBQ is.


----------



## straightupnobs (Apr 16, 2009)

We're about 40-50 minutes NW of Columbus in Kenton,OH  . Close to Findlay ,Bellefontaine , Marion . Yeah brisket is'nt always easy to find around here. Krogers seemed to stock up around st. pattys day. Unfortunately until recently i always had to go to my local meat place & usually get a frozen one ( unless i got lucky) , because most people around here have no idea wth one is.btw having lived in OH  for awhile have you ever heard of a lil rib joint called the new riegel cafe?? They are some of the best ribs you'll ever eat . not BBQ & they don't even use a BBQ sauce , but they are great.


----------



## vegansbeware (Apr 16, 2009)

Nope, never heard of 'em. How do they cook their ribs? I'll have to let my parents know about them. All I hear from my parents is "When are you gonna overnight us some of your BBQ?" I have a neighbor that gets Omaha Steaks shipped to him quite regularly and he gives me the Styrofoam "coolers". So, I keep telling my parents that I'm gonna cook a brisket, slice it, vacuum seal it, deep freeze it, pack it in the cooler with dry ice, and ship it to them, but none of my BBQ ever lasts long enough and I don't have room on my CGSP for two briskets (one for them and one for me), so I'll definately have to let them know about this Rib Joint.


----------



## straightupnobs (Apr 16, 2009)

well im not exactly sure how they do ... but i know they are not smoked or BBQ'd if you will. I beleive there just sloooow cooked & it's the sauce & quality of meat that keeps people comin back. i've been goin there since i was in diapers , same as my father , & his father. link will tell ya a bit about it>>>>   http://ohiocountyproject.blogspot.co...-best-bbq.html


----------



## seenred (Apr 16, 2009)

Hello striaghupnobs and welcome to the SMF family.  Glad you joined us.


----------



## straightupnobs (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks....glad to finally be a member.


----------

